# Screen Print Label or Heat Transfer?



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Screen Print Label or Heat Transfer? which is more efficient and last longer after washing?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

When you say heat transfer, I assume you mean inkjet and not vinyl?

Silkscreening will last the longest. Vinly would be difficult to weed that small and inkjet will fade, sooner or later.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

Ah, yes I meant inkjet. I notice that a lot of larger companies are using transfers on their product. After a few washes the smaller letters seem to peel off. It must be a huge cost difference or some benefit I am missing...


----------



## Mr.4ColorProcess (Dec 5, 2005)

Heat transfers with an adhesive backing are as good as a screen print. Screen printing a label is very expensive, heat transfers are a more cost-efficient and a more logical step for shirt indentification. 

Almost all major retailers are turning to tagless labeling for their shirt identification. And these tagless labels are plastisol heat transfers.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

What is a good source to obtain these outside of a screen printer?


----------



## TshirtGuru (Jul 9, 2008)

Mr.4ColorProcess said:


> Heat transfers with an adhesive backing are as good as a screen print. Screen printing a label is very expensive, heat transfers are a more cost-efficient and a more logical step for shirt indentification.
> 
> Almost all major retailers are turning to tagless labeling for their shirt identification. And these tagless labels are plastisol heat transfers.


This coming from a heat transfer guy? lol

Screen printing a label is not expensive, it is probably more cost efficient depending on your quantity of prints. 

Using plastisol transfers are fine, but it creates a two part process instead of directly screen printing.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Robert H said:


> What is a good source to obtain these outside of a screen printer?


http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t4095.html


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

TshirtGuru said:


> Screen printing a label is not expensive, it is probably more cost efficient depending on your quantity of prints.


Let's put some numbers out there, I spend about .50 per print on screen printed labels right now for QTY under 200. Higher QTY over 500 and its about .20.

This is for a 1-color 3" x X" print.


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Robert H said:


> Let's put some numbers out there, I spend about .50 per print on screen printed labels right now for QTY under 200. Higher QTY over 500 and its about .20.
> 
> This is for a 1-color 3" x X" print.


3 inches by what?

If you have a heat press, you can bring down your per label cost to less that 2 cents with platisol transfers.


----------



## Robert H (Mar 27, 2007)

3 by any number under 8 inches and its the same price.

Did you mean two cents less (.18?) or two cents per?


----------



## splathead (Dec 4, 2005)

Robert H said:


> 3 by any number under 8 inches and its the same price.
> 
> Did you mean two cents less (.18?) or two cents per?


2 cents per.


----------

